# Wer verbirgt sich hinter 23230419?



## Hexenmeister76 (14 September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Sohnemann hat ein Abo abgeschlossen mit wunderschöner Wartemusik.
Um das Abo zu kündigen quäle ich mich jetzt aber durch das www.
Kann mir jemand sagen wer sich hinter der 23230419 verbirgt.
Lt. Sohnemann wird kein Name angezeigt und weil er es verheimlichen wollte hat er immer gleich die SMS gelöscht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## bernhard (14 September 2015)

Die Lösung hängt vom Anbieter ab:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freizeichenton


----------

